# EU7000is running on Natural Gas



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Well, I just received and installed the US Carburetion tri-fuel kit and everything works great! I had a spare 1/2" natural gas line that was originally used for a fireplace insert, removed and capped a few years ago. I added a quick disconnect to this line and ran a 12 ft hose to the generator. Tweaked the regulator with about 6kw applied and it is running smooth at max, with varying loads, and with eco mode. What a great investment! No more lugging gasoline around.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use quick connects on all of the hoses.
and silicone caps.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we use quick connects on all of the hoses.
> and silicone caps.


I think I'm going to get a second quick disconnect and an elbow for the generator side. Was kind of awkward trying to move the generator with the long hose attached and sticking out.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
get the large 3/4 dia on the elbow for better flow or full port elbow.
heck we got the last quick couplers at menards!
every one else was sold out last dec.
mb sturgis is my choice of coupler if you can get them...


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> yup!
> get the large 3/4 dia on the elbow for better flow or full port elbow.
> heck we got the last quick couplers at menards!
> every one else was sold out last dec.
> mb sturgis is my choice of coupler if you can get them...


When I install the quick disconnect on the generator side, my plan is to put the female connector on the hose end and the male connector on the generator. That way, if the connection came loose, the gas supply wouldn't be leaking. Is this standard practice?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

works for me!
we went double female on the hose and then a back to back male on the feed from the house.
then the line stays charged with low pressure LP or NG vapor.

and use a silicone cap over the male on the gen when on gasoline or storage.
we like the mb stugis caps and plugs when you can get them.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> works for me!
> we went double female on the hose and then a back to back male on the feed from the house.
> then the line stays charged with low pressure LP or NG vapor.
> 
> ...


I just ordered everything directly from US Carb...seems like their fittings come with the silicone caps, though mine were yellow...their picture shows black:








QDC-12 - QUICK DISCONNECT 1/2" SET - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion


QUICK DISCONNECT 1/2″ SET PLEASE NOTE THE SIZE OF THE QDC IS DETERMINED BY THE SIZE OF THE NATIONAL PIPE THREAD FITTING THAT FITS INTO THE THREAD PORTION AND IS NOT A MEASUREMENT OF EITHER END OF THE QDC A 1/2 National Pipe Thread Fitting will fit into the threaded portion of this qdc set




motorsnorkel.com


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

So you guys are doing quick disconnects at both the supply and regulator end? You find no restriction issues as a result? Paul where can I find a “full port elbow” you reference to attach to the US carb regulator supply side! Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I find that UScarb has the best quick connects for a reasonable price. All brass and robust. If the generator runs in an enclosure Only one pair of quick disconnect is fine, but if not in an enclosure quick disconnects on both ends is the right move.

How is the gas pipe that your using configured in the house? 1/2“ feed, 1/2” hose and 2 pairs of 1/2” quick disconnects on natural gas put you in a position of possibly low fuel supply volume. It’s important to consider the effect other gas appliances will have on the generator supply. On the safe side you need to supply 110,000 - 120,000 btuh.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I have my eu6500i supplied by 1” off the meter for 60’ to a female disconnect with ball valve On outside wall. From there, 1” hose with male quick disconnect on on one end and threaded on other connected directly to regulator at generator. This has always been cumbersome with hose sticking way out of regulator. Would like to either add disconnect at regulator or 90 threaded elbow to change direction of hose. Have always been concerned about limiting number of bends.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

My 1/2" generator line comes right off the meter...everything else in the house is off a separate 1" tap. Based on my initial testing with the 1/2" hose and connectors, I don't think I'll have a problem. The generator was delivering a solid 6kW. We usually run at half load or below and on ECO mode. If I end up running into an issue, I'll convert it all to 3/4", but so far so good.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

The only reason I upsized the feed to 1”, was the 60’ run from the meter to the quick disconnect. May be overkill, but whatever.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If it’s a straight shot from from the meter with few bends and 7-8” WC line pressure you should be fine. If the run is tee‘d off late with lots of elbows you might be borderline but ok. If it’s a 3.5” WC system then 1/2 wouldn’t be sufficient. 

Always a good sign that the load 6000 watt load test went well. How is the EU7000 cold starting on natural gas?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

My 60’ run is dedicate to the unit. Over the eight years or so I have had this set up, I have never actually checked WC with manometer or put a load bank test on it. it doors run everything in my mainly gas appliance home with ease. All of 85 hours on a 13 yr old machine. Eighty of which from periodic test. And want to keep it that way! 

Good luck with set up. I am very happy with the US Carb setup.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> If it’s a straight shot from from the meter with few bends and 7-8” WC line pressure you should be fine. If the run is tee‘d off late with lots of elbows you might be borderline but ok. If it’s a 3.5” WC system then 1/2 wouldn’t be sufficient.
> 
> Always a good sign that the load 6000 watt load test went well. How is the EU7000 cold starting on natural gas?


I hit the primer on the regular once or twice and the generator starts with the first button push. I haven't tried running it with other gas appliances in the house running, so I'll have to try turning on some burners in the kitchen with the gas boiler running and see if there are any supply issues.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good idea of watching a burner on the stove!
if it is lower flame during any other appliance kicking in.
then you have a volume flow issue.

or if the gen changes rpm or sound when gas appliances kick in..
watch the gen line pressure when testing!
have some one else kick in and out the other gas appliances.
if the numbers change. you have an issue with volume.

we try to run 1 inch ID up to the gens here. then neck down to coupler size right at the gens connection.
pm me for pix.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

I have the EU6500is and converted it when nearly new to US Carb's trifuel kit. I ran it off of city NG for a few years before moving out to the boonies and now I'm using it with propane.

When I did the calcs, it indicated 1" supply line for my 60 ft run from the meter -- half of that I installed in pipe and then converted to quick connect female for 1" hose with a big ball valve at that transition. The generator side of the hose I connect threaded to the regulator intake. I've never had a fuel delivery problem but the company I had make the hose and install the 1" quick connect also ran the calcs and specified 1" as the way to go for that demand of gas.

You don't mention how far the run is with the 1/2" pipe before the 1/2" 12 ft long hose run starts. I'd run some full load tests on that setup to make sure you'll not be starving for fuel. You may be getting away with it if it's a really short run.

But yes! Sure beats the heck out of using gasoline!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Browse Deweb said:


> Well, I just received and installed the US Carburetion tri-fuel kit and everything works great! I had a spare 1/2" natural gas line that was originally used for a fireplace insert, removed and capped a few years ago. I added a quick disconnect to this line and ran a 12 ft hose to the generator. Tweaked the regulator with about 6kw applied and it is running smooth at max, with varying loads, and with eco mode. What a great investment! No more lugging gasoline around.
> 
> View attachment 9300


Is that neat? I run my 10K that way as a primary fuel, Propane as backup, and last, Gasoline as the last backup. As long you have NG service, you are good to go.

Now, get yourself some 100Lbs Propane tanks and you can use it for power, cooking and/or heating. If your furnance is switchable to Propane. Talk about some flexibility right there


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

OK...got my quick disconnects for the generator side. Just tested it again with varying loads in ECO mode and all works fine:


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

It looks like you had a 1600W load on it when you started it? If so, why would you do that?
Having it loaded when starting it can’t be the best thing for the generator......versus starting it with no load.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

McCorby said:


> It looks like you had a 1600W load on it when you started it? If so, why would you do that?
> Having it loaded when starting it can’t be the best thing for the generator......versus starting it with no load.


Yeah...the iron was on for some reason. It's a digital iron, so I thought it would default to off. I turned it off before switching on Eco mode.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I know your load test are working out okay, but I see six 90 degree fittings and a small port shut off valve… red flags for 1/2 pipe at that length to supply 110,000btu.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> I know your load test are working out okay, but I see six 90 degree fittings and a small port shut off valve… red flags for 1/2 pipe at that length to supply 110,000btu.


Yep...I was concerned about the length and the fittings as well...probably over 30 ft of pipe and 8 elbows. The gas pressure must be decent where I am. I do have another connection I could tap into where the BBQ is currently connected. It's on a 3/4" line, but that line feeds from the meter, to the boiler & hot water tank, then on to the kitchen cooktop, dryer then the BBQ. Figured I'd try the dedicated unused 1/2" line first and see if it worked. I usually draw about 3kW when running my house during an outage, so hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

run a new fat line when you get a chance...
best advice i can give.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> run a new fat line when you get a chance...
> best advice i can give.


I suppose the cheapest way to do that would be to remove the existing pipe and replace the 1/2" valve with a 3/4" valve with a disconnect, then buy a 3/4" hose and run it straight to the generator.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Browse Deweb said:


> I suppose the cheapest way to do that would be to remove the existing pipe and replace the 1/2" valve with a 3/4" valve with a disconnect, then buy a 3/4" hose and run it straight to the generator.


That would certainly be the easiest way to do it.

At the very least a full bore ball valve should be installed to replace the current one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen on the full port valves!


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Resurrecting this thread regarding the USCarb conversion kit used here. Do we know what this kit shuts off around the fuel injection system when in the Natural Gas mode? Is it just the fuel pump? Or is it also the injectors? I hope its both. I can imagine that some injectors don't like to operate dry.

Can anyone confirm this?

I see you were pushing 6KW, has anyone tried full max load at 7KW under natural gas? (I know, we don't want to run it at this load for long, but I want to know if we still have power budget here for starting loads to full max 7KW). All of the youtube videos show under 6KW with this conversion kit, so wondering if you still get 7KW peak for starting with Natural Gas or is it derated?

Thanks.

-J


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

The response I received from the maker of the snorkel kit indicated that the fuel pump and the injector are both disabled with their module included with the kit.

As for the full power on natural gas, I haven't seen anything over 6kw. It may be possible, but someone with a large gas supply setup would have to test it. My supply hose is 1/2".


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jeb said:


> Resurrecting this thread regarding the USCarb conversion kit used here. Do we know what this kit shuts off around the fuel injection system when in the Natural Gas mode? Is it just the fuel pump? Or is it also the injectors? I hope its both. I can imagine that some injectors don't like to operate dry.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> ...


yup both, and has the ckt balanced for no fault codes during the LP and NG modes.
worth the bucks paid on the conversion kit for an fi gen set.
pm if you need links for the custom installation of the honda eu7000is us carbs kit.


----------



## Jilm4 (7 mo ago)

Old thread, new question. I’ve got natural gas for stove and water heater and was thinking about this conversion. To the guys that have installed this kit have you noticed a decline in generator output? Any long term issues with the generator after running this kit for a while?


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been running it for a few months now. No issues so far. I don't notice any difference in max output.

-J


----------



## Jilm4 (7 mo ago)

Great, how hard was the install?


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Jilm4 said:


> Great, how hard was the install?


Not hard. I deviated from the instructions a little bit. I drilled a hole to route the gas hose instead of fishing it through the small opening there. But other than that, the instructions mostly spell out the install. Just take your time. I think there are a few youtube videos out there if you want to watch and get some ideas before installing.


----------

